

Waldo: Search the JavaScript Runtime in under 1 KB - rudenoise
http://javascriptweblog.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/waldo-search-the-javascript-runtime-in-under-1-kb/

======
nxn
That's actually quite awesome -- I am amazed that I went on for this long
needing something like this yet not getting the idea to write it.

Not strictly related to the project, but I think it would be a good idea if
posts that introduced some javascript project/tool automatically loaded it
into the page. This way developers could just open the browser's console and
play around with it instantly.

